# Chronic pain syndrome



## bpegram (Apr 15, 2014)

i'm auditing neurology accounts many of which include chronic pain syndrome (338.4) in the assessment. the provider is also coding cervical herniated disc (722.0), lower back pain (724.2), neck pain (723.1), and occipital neuralgia (723.8). 
my question is should all of these diangnoses be coded separately or are the 722.0, 724.2, 723.1 & 723.8 signs/symptoms of chronic pain syndrome (338.4)?

thanks for your help.


----------



## mitchellde (Apr 15, 2014)

the coding guidelines will answer this question for, just look for the pain guidelines, it tells you what goes first and which additional codes to use.


----------



## bpegram (Apr 15, 2014)

thank you. that helped alot.


----------

